# Mixed breed? DNA results to come



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

I posted a few months back when we got our puppy and a few of you said you'd like to see progress pics and DNA results. Well the DNA is being processed right now so I wanted to start a new thread with some newer pictures. Let me know your guess about Sirius' breed mix and I'll update soon with the results!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful pup! I'm looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

Me too! I've gotten guesses of working line GSD, GSD/lab, GSD/Staffy, GSD/ border collie. I am really unsure but lean to GSD/Lab mix.


----------



## Shelby1 (Mar 9, 2018)

When I look at his body only I’ll say.. lab. His tail and back. Curious what the results are


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

I was thinking lab too. He is beautiful


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, have you seen the parent(s)? The only GSD trait would be the ears but other than that: Lab (feet, coat, posture, tail). But ears could be from Heeler, Kelpie, even Pit. Almond shaped Pitty eyes? I doubt that there is GSD in him. Don't hold your breath on the accuracy of the DNA test. Would be interesting to submit a purebred GSD sample and see what they come up with.
But...he is a good looking, strong dog!


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, have you seen the parent(s)? The only GSD trait would be the ears but other than that: Lab (feet, coat, posture, tail). But ears could be from Heeler, Kelpie, even Pit. Almond shaped Pitty eyes? I doubt that there is GSD in him. Don't hold your breath on the accuracy of the DNA test. Would be interesting to submit a purebred GSD sample and see what they come up with.
> But...he is a good looking, strong dog!


I'm surprised you don't see any GSD. All the vets and people who see his pictures say probably at least part GSD. BUT I know nothing of his parents- he was a stray found at like 10 weeks old and I adopted from the shelter (which just called him a shepherd mix) at 11 weeks old. It really is totally possible that he could have no shepherd in him but I would be pretty surprised. His eyes are one of the biggest things that stands out to me as very non-GSD and makes me think of some bully breed. 
I know the DNA thing is not super scientific but I am hoping if he just a simple mix it will give some insight, you know? Thanks for your thoughts- I'll definitely update here if you are right!


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> OP, have you seen the parent(s)? The only GSD trait would be the ears but other than that: Lab (feet, coat, posture, tail). But ears could be from Heeler, Kelpie, even Pit. Almond shaped Pitty eyes? I doubt that there is GSD in him. Don't hold your breath on the accuracy of the DNA test. Would be interesting to submit a purebred GSD sample and see what they come up with.
> But...he is a good looking, strong dog!


Some lab people told me that his feet aren't shaped like a lab, and he doesn't have webbed toes, for what it's worth. So he could have lab but not lab feet, or maybe no lab at all. He looks lab-ish to me when his ears are back though.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You will never know! That's the fun part of having a mix. People will always be guessing. In case you ever need rental housing it will be good to leave the GSD out of his mix and just call him Lab x, also on his official papers, just in case they request vet records. Landlords/ladies don't like GSDs or Pits for that matter in their housing complexes


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I work in a kennel with hundreds of Labs..... aside from normal foot size and shape variations, their feet are no more webbed than other breeds, including my GSDs.

For what it’s worth, I too see a lot of Lab.


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

Fodder said:


> I work in a kennel with hundreds of Labs..... aside from normal foot size and shape variations, their feet are no more webbed than other breeds, including my GSDs.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I too see a lot of Lab.


I was wondering about how true the webbed toes thing is lol


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> You will never know! That's the fun part of having a mix. People will always be guessing. In case you ever need rental housing it will be good to leave the GSD out of his mix and just call him Lab x, also on his official papers, just in case they request vet records. Landlords/ladies don't like GSDs or Pits for that matter in their housing complexes



I've already thought that if comes back like GSD and Pitbull mix I'll just put mixed breed on everything so that no one judges him lol


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

*results are in!*

So this boy has a n=bunch of cool breeds mixed! Not as much GSD as I would have thought. Also I googled and it turns out that Akita/Lab mixes can look A LOT like working line GSDs. Anyway here are his results!

Ok having trouble getting the image to attach, but one of Sirius's parents was an Akita, Lab, GSD and mutt and one of his parents was an American Staffy, Rottweiler, and Chow Chow and mutt mix.

So he is a double mutt with some bad ass breeds mixed in there lol and a super good boy!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

those dna tests are next to worthless.

seriously . 

just enjoy your sleek black dog


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

carmspack said:


> those dna tests are next to worthless.
> 
> seriously .
> 
> just enjoy your sleek black dog



I am aware that it is not an exact science. But for the sake of my curiosity, I am happy to have some ideas of his ancestry, even if it isn't perfectly accurate. I can see how a lot of those breeds could be true for him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I beg to differ --- it's fun -- ancestry from some of the most uncommon , illogical breeds where you might have 10 in the entire country and their breeding would have been tightly managed.

I think the forum was more accurate in the questimation


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

OP just so you are aware, this is Just. She was adopted by me at 7 weeks old as a lab/collie. Lol. I used to tell people she was Just a dog.
Shelters and people in general are incapable of correctly judging what breeds are represented. 
Black means lab, pointy ears means shepherd, boxy head means bully, etc. Your DNA results are accurate IF you understand them. Some of the breeds listed could be generations back. And some could be totally inaccurate but the DNA comes from that grouping.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sleek brown coat with floppy ears" Rhodesian Ridgeback X
Black and White with blaze: Border Collie x
Pittish looking: Boxer mix
Black and tan: Rotweiler X


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OP, which test did you use? I used Embark and was very, very happy with it. I think they pretty much nailed it. My Shelby is a shelter mix. I'm not giving her breed results, until I post pictures and make y'all guess first.

I will tell you that of the 165 genetic health issues they test for, Shelby is clear of all 165. That was worth the test right there, for me. YAY!


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> OP, which test did you use? I used Embark and was very, very happy with it. I think they pretty much nailed it. My Shelby is a shelter mix. I'm not giving her breed results, until I post pictures and make y'all guess first.
> 
> I will tell you that of the 165 genetic health issues they test for, Shelby is clear of all 165. That was worth the test right there, for me. YAY!


I used Wisdom Panel. I really wanted to go with Embark but it wasn't in the budget.
WP tests for a genetic mutation that results in drug sensitivities on the cheap kit, and you can upgrade to another level of health testing but I am not sure what all it encompasses.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I am trying to figure and draw the rather complex family tree of your dog (fun).

his dad could be Lab/Akita mix< his granddad a Lab/GSD
his grandmom an Akita/mutt
your dog<

his mom could be Chow/bully breed mix<his granddad a Rot/Chow cross
his grandmom a bully breed/mutt cross

.............edit -The family tree does not post like I drew it so heres another explaination.........................

Your dog could have a dad who was a LabxAkita crossbreed - Whos granddad was a Lab/GSD and the 
grandmom an AkitaxMutt

Your dog's mom could have been a Chow mix x bully breed mix - Who's grandad was a RotxChow and grandmom a Bullybreedxmutt


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I am trying to figure and draw the rather complex family tree of your dog (fun).
> 
> his dad could be Lab/Akita mix< his granddad a Lab/GSD
> his grandmom an Akita/mutt
> ...


The test results come with a family tree.


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> The test results come with a family tree.


I finally managed to make it work! Here is the family tree that it came with, though I imagine there was a certain amount of guess work put it into it lol


----------



## fionapup (Mar 22, 2018)

brittmartin4134 said:


> I used Wisdom Panel. I really wanted to go with Embark but it wasn't in the budget.
> WP tests for a genetic mutation that results in drug sensitivities on the cheap kit, and you can upgrade to another level of health testing but I am not sure what all it encompasses.


Was it the Wisdom Panel 4.0 or an earlier one? I've seen the 4.0 version to be super accurate.


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

Your dog is beautiful and I am very thankful you are giving him a good home. I have had my share of mixes and they can be wonderful dogs. As I look at that family tree it becomes painfully obvious how irresponsible people are as animal caretakers; all four grandparents are mixes, some of the great grandparents. I can't believe that someone purposely bred, though I know sometimes it does happen, and can only imagine the lack of spay and neutering. I am sure it was a struggle to find good homes for all of them along the way, your boy is lucky to have you.


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

fionapup said:


> Was it the Wisdom Panel 4.0 or an earlier one? I've seen the 4.0 version to be super accurate.


No, I used the 3.0 because it was the best price on Amazon that still had mostly good reviews


----------



## brittmartin4134 (Feb 5, 2018)

JBjunior said:


> Your dog is beautiful and I am very thankful you are giving him a good home. I have had my share of mixes and they can be wonderful dogs. As I look at that family tree it becomes painfully obvious how irresponsible people are as animal caretakers; all four grandparents are mixes, some of the great grandparents. I can't believe that someone purposely bred, though I know sometimes it does happen, and can only imagine the lack of spay and neutering. I am sure it was a struggle to find good homes for all of them along the way, your boy is lucky to have you.


He is a really cool dog! We are glad to have him, even when he gets into trouble lol
I thought the same thing. I imagine the area that he was found in, and all those ancestors of his in the last, what 10 years or so probably, roaming around there. I feel very strongly about fixing your pets. All it takes is one glimpse of the big freezer at a shelter to see why we don't need more street dogs running around. That image will stay with me forever, and make me sob forever too. I'm glad he was brought in and we found when he was so young before he could create any more puppies. I very much doubt anyone purposely bred any of those pairs too. But those random pairing did make one sweet, obedient (mostly, he can a BIT stubborn at times), protective and loving dog for our family!


----------

